
Kvrocks: Implement the Redis Protocol on Rocksdb - git-hulk
https://github.com/bitleak/kvrocks
======
synchrone
on paper [https://github.com/yinqiwen/ardb](https://github.com/yinqiwen/ardb)
does the same thing since 2013, and has other backends while defaulting to
RocksDB.

Do you know what are the differences?

~~~
git-hulk
sorry for reply so late, I knew the ardb and it's a great project. the
function of the kvrocks and ardb seems to be similar, but it's architecture
and the design goal were totally different, so the performance also different.

